# Habersham/Stephens/White



## mountainraider68 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey men, I haven't seen anyone really comment on our area in the deer hunting threads. Hoping to get something consistent going here. In Habersham I seen a small buck making a scrape on camera about a week ago. In Stephens county I've found a few rubs but seems to be pretty slow still. I was in White county this weekend and seen a small buck chasing a doe right next to the highway. So hoping it's about to heat up for us soon! How is yall's seasons going so far and anyone seeing any rut activity?


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2015)

mountainraider68 said:


> Hey men, I haven't seen anyone really comment on our area in the deer hunting threads. Hoping to get something consistent going here. In Habersham I seen a small buck making a scrape on camera about a week ago. In Stephens county I've found a few rubs but seems to be pretty slow still. I was in White county this weekend and seen a small buck chasing a doe right next to the highway. So hoping it's about to heat up for us soon! How is yall's seasons going so far and anyone seeing any rut activity?



A buddy of mine killed a 12 point last week in White County. Neck was swollen, hocks were black, but wasn't stinking. His nose was cut up and he had fighting marks on up his nose/face and neck. He came in on a rattle bag. I know of a nice 8 point killed last week not far from me, and another big deer was shot at and missed. That one was cruising. I saw a spike on my club just below Cornelia 2 weeks ago and he was all over the place looking. Never once did I see him put his nose towards the ground. In my neck of the woods, I think next week will be pretty good. And then the first week of January.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice goob glad to hear someones having some luck! I think this warm weather has got them off a little bit, I agree with ya next week should be the week to be in the woods. Seems like the second rut I always see more activity in our area, that extra week of hunting this year maybe the ticket.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2015)

No doubt. I've said since get go the first week of January will produce around here!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 21, 2015)

Seen a big one in food plot here in white co last week with doe.


----------



## goob (Nov 21, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Seen a big one in food plot here in white co last week with doe.



Somebody around Leaf killed a nice 10 point 3 days ago. I heard it was running a doe.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2015)

Jumped one walking in this morning.


----------

